
Wordpress Developer for 180k/yr - chad_strategic
http://denver.craigslist.org/web/5504855904.html
======
chad_strategic
I'm sorry, this was just to funny to pass up. This job was posted back in the
summer of 2015.

~~~
danieltillett
It is amusing because it is so genuine. Have you contacted this company to see
how the job search went - 180k in Denver is rather high for what is expected.

~~~
chad_strategic
I applied 9 months ago when the salary was 80k.

------
lightlyused
Even for 180k/yr it would be boring after about 2 minutes. ;)

------
moondev
I just faxed my resume

